# UCLA Professional Program 2018 Screenwriting



## Ele (Feb 2, 2018)

I know interview invites are still being sent out, but it might be worth having a new thread for those of us who are also considering the (much cheaper) PP program, to keep our spirits up and help each other out!


...If you need me I'll be here eating pretty much everything edible to make the wait bearable. Come say hello and recommend some snacks for your fellow stressed-out applicants if you want


----------



## Ele (Feb 5, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle I know you qualified right away for the PP program after the interview, but do you know how long it takes them to reach a decision once you apply? (I haven't yet, but to keep it in mind)


----------



## Ele (Feb 5, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle  My bad  I just realized you already responded to this! Will make good use of the info you gave me! Thanks!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 5, 2018)

Let me know if you have any other questions! 

Basically they tell you in the MFA program interview that  you're admitted to the PP program if you want to do it. From what I remember, A couple weeks after I received my MFA rejection I was sent an email packet of how to enroll in the PP program if I wanted.


----------



## Ele (Feb 8, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Basically they tell you in the MFA program interview that  you're admitted to the PP program if you want to do it. From what I remember, A couple weeks after I received my MFA rejection I was sent an email packet of how to enroll in the PP program if I wanted.




Thanks, @IndecisiveElle ! Will most likely go for the PP! One question tho. What's the difference between the PP and the UCLA Extension programs? I know they have an Extension of screenwriting too but I'm not as interested in that as I am in the PP. However maybe I'd be interested in combining the PP program with some Advanced Creative Writing courses (fiction), since the PP only meets twice a week and I have material in both arenas, but I'm not sure they're compatible. I emailed them to know more but wondering if you know something. Definitely doing the PP. Considering a UCLA extension as complementary education, but only if I can combine it with the PP. That's the priority.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 8, 2018)

Ele said:


> Thanks, @IndecisiveElle ! Will most likely go for the PP! One question tho. What's the difference between the PP and the UCLA Extension programs? I know they have an Extension of screenwriting too but I'm not as interested in that as I am in the PP. However maybe I'd be interested in combining the PP program with some Advanced Creative Writing courses (fiction), since the PP only meets twice a week and I have material in both arenas, but I'm not sure they're compatible. I emailed them to know more but wondering if you know something. Definitely doing the PP. Considering a UCLA extension as complementary education, but only if I can combine it with the PP. That's the priority.



From what I understand the Extension program is an entirely separate entity. Meaning, they do no share any faculty, staff, or instructors with the PP or the MFA program. The PP shares faculty with the MFA program and is designed to mimic the degree-seeking program but with more flexibility. In terms of curriculum, I have no personal experience with the Extension program, but my understanding is it's more of a high level adult-ed type program for non-degree seeking people who may or may not have any formal higher education. You'll get a broader group of skill levels and range of personal experience/background in the Extension program. The PP requires you have completed undergraduate studies for admission. 

Again, from what I understand, there are many successful working screenwriters who have come from the Extension program and worked their way up without an MFA. I think any workshop can be valuable to a writer if the classroom environment meets their needs. Mixing a creative writing course with a screenwriting workshop sounds like it could be a fun strategy, all depends on what you can handle as your own personal workload. Maybe see if you can get in contact with the instructor at the Extension and research a bit what their classes are like. Maybe they can put you in touch with a current student too.


----------



## snoopdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey, I applied to the UCLA professional program for screenwriting.. Anyone who has applied before, how long did it normally take them to get back to you? On the website it says within 20 business days. But I wonder how likely it is to hear sooner rather than later within those 4 weeks...


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Hey, I applied to the UCLA professional program for screenwriting.. Anyone who has applied before, how long did it normally take them to get back to you? On the website it says within 20 business days. But I wonder how likely it is to hear sooner rather than later within those 4 weeks...


You'll probably hear back sooner, but it depends on how many are being processed. I heard back in about a week. (Technically I knew I was already admitted, it was only processing time). When I applied to the Producing Pro Program, it took maybe 2 weeks for my application to be processed. The admin is very small for the PP so info tends to come out at a trickle but Brian is great about answering questions and responding to emails.


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Apr 16, 2018)

@snoopdog @IndecisiveElle did you have any problems uploading your statement of purpose if it went over the 1500-character limit? Mine is currently at 1800.


----------



## snoopdog (Apr 16, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> @snoopdog @IndecisiveElle did you have any problems uploading your statement of purpose if it went over the 1500-character limit? Mine is currently at 1800.



Mine was under the limit, so I did not experience any problems... sorry can't be more helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 16, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> @snoopdog @IndecisiveElle did you have any problems uploading your statement of purpose if it went over the 1500-character limit? Mine is currently at 1800.


I'd edit it down to the limit. Always good to follow "the rules" when dealing with applications... The statement should get better with discerning editing anyways.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 16, 2018)

I wrote a few drafts and each version I honed in on what I had to say so I fit within the limit. I would always follow any application instructions. Don't want to take the chance that they automatically reject anyone who doesn't follow directions, which has been rumored to happen. I imagine the PP isn't as strict but not worth the risk.


----------



## snoopdog (Apr 17, 2018)

I will second that, I submitted a writing sample that was 5 pages including the title page. The title page was numbered as 1, therefore, I overlooked this error. I waited over 4 weeks and, I emailed Brian (thanks for @IndecisiveElle recommendation on this forum) and he told me about this error. I re-applied to the program, however, the PP did automatically put me to the side, simply because of this minor error. So, I recommend to follow the directions very closely and double check everything so you won't make the same mistake as I did, and end up extending the processing time longer than necessary


----------

